

Thinking Outside the Cube: How offices will change–for better and for worse - bceskavich
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2015/09/thinking-outside-the-cube/399374/?single_page=true

======
a3n
> After a group of scientists complained to Chu Foxlin, the Cambridge
> architect, about distracting office noise, for example, she proposed
> installing isolation cones—made of felt and large enough to work inside—that
> would hang from the ceiling to about three feet from the floor.

The Cone of Silence.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cone_of_Silence](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cone_of_Silence)

------
a3n
> 1968: The designer Robert Propst invents the precursor to the cubicle. Three
> decades later, he will denounce the cubicle’s overuse as “monolithic
> insanity.”

Moral: be mindful of what you create.

